# Utah Businesses Ask Gov to Veto Bill



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

MODERATOR EDIT-due to copy right laws; it is not legal to copy and paste the whole article, therefore here is the link: http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_14712385


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hopefully he does the right thing. :|


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Hopefully he does the right thing. :|


I am not holding my breath.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

mm73 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully he does the right thing. :|
> ...


Me neither.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

801-538-1000 Call right now and tell the governor to veto HB 141! It is our last chance!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

mm73 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully he does the right thing. :|
> ...


 But I am holding out buying a license. Might just be Utah, Idaho and Montana this year


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Packfish said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


? You lost me on this one. You mean not Ut but Wy and MT?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Duh___ meant Idaho not Utah- though I hate to penalize the F&G .


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Deseret News had a really good article on HB141

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7000 ... aster.html

Excerpt from the article

HB141 will have a severe and lasting impact on local businesses still struggling to recover from the recession. Job losses will be noticeable as visiting anglers choose to spend their valuable dollars in neighboring states that boast exceptional and open access to high-quality fisheries like Idaho, Montana and Colorado.

The fate of generations of Utah's outdoor sportsmen and businesses now rests in the hands of Gov. Gary Herbert. Only his veto can preserve the public's access to these venerable rivers and streams and ensure Utah's national competitiveness as a sportsmen-friendly state. For Utah's sake, let us trust that Herbert will choose to support the generations of anglers that have befriended these great waters and protect the quality jobs in outdoor businesses that depend on public easements to exceptional rivers and streams.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

sinergy said:


> Deseret News had a really good article on HB141
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7000 ... aster.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is a good opinion piece on HB 141 by Frank Hugelmeyer (president & CEO of the Outdoor Industry Association), and I know the Guv has heard his opinion because he had a 1 hour meeting with him earlier this week to ask him to veto the bill. Hope remains...


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

I sure hope he does the right thing and "veto's " this bill.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

VETO VETO VETO!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I sent an e-mail. do you think there's a difference in consideration vs.a call, for a value?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Just in case do both, twice.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

If you call or email remember the government through UDOD has already closed down The Weber from Riverdale to Morgan with their dam fence. I sent a email to Gov.


----------

